# Nancy Campbell and Above Rubies Magazine



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2011)

What are your thoughts on this women's magazine and this author?


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 10, 2011)

I think much of what she has to say is very good. Of course, there will be those who react negatively to her.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 10, 2011)

Perg my wife has been receiving this magazine for several years now and she has always been very encouraged by it. There may be some things you disagree with but honestly I can not think of any magazine, ministry or person that there is not something I disagree on with them. If I remember correctly the magazine is free, I encourage you and your wife to get a copy and read through it. Even the areas you might disagree with will foster some great discussions. In the least the magazine will broaden your horizons on children's names.


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 10, 2011)

From what I've seen and heard, the articles are in the main pretty good, but I'm under the impression that the more you got involved with the whole ministry the more you would see that you didn't like so much. Their eschatology is definitely off, and I'm assuming their theology is dodgy too. But so long as it's not your main reading material it's probably ok.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 10, 2011)

I just read one magazine and I love the magazine so far. 

I am thinking of buying some of the teaching cds for my wife. Anybody have any of the books or cds offered on the website?


----------



## TexanRose (Dec 10, 2011)

I was impressed with the first couple of magazines, but the more I read the more I realized they were focusing heavily on a couple of issues (birth control is bad, adoption is good, submit to your husband no matter what) to the exclusion of all others. While these are important issues, once you have read their magazine for a few months or a year, it starts to feel a bit repetitive.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 11, 2011)

Sharon,

Ha ha, I like those issues.


----------

